

Notifo (YC W10) Android Client - Beta signup - jazzychad
https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/notifo.com/viewform?formkey=dFpmWGw1Ymh2OURWdnRtNFRtSE9EV1E6MQ

======
dholowiski
I love Notifo - Ive built two 'services' and one project for it. Its one of
those things that everybody wants, if only you could explain to them what the
heck it is. I'm glad they are coming out with an android client. And (shamless
plug) check out my Notifo project- <http://1pix.me>

~~~
guynamedloren
Not to knock your project, but why exactly would anybody want to get a
notification every single time their website is viewed? I could see that
becoming extremely annoying, and it is in no way beneficial for statistics, so
what's the value proposition? I apologize if this came across as harsh, but I
honestly can't think of a purpose.

~~~
dholowiski
No problem, It's not an easy thing to explain. I have a site that I built as a
resume to apply for a position at one specific company, and I blocked search
engines. I want to be notified every single time the site is viewed, since
there's a very small, specific group of people who will visit it.

You could also put one of these on the 'thank you' page if you're selling
something, to be notified when people make a purchase, or on a specific type
of error page.

Or you could put this in an HTML email to be notified when people open the
email (although many mail clients block this).

It's certainly not something you'd want to put on the front page of
news.ycombinator.com. It's intended for much lower traffic, but high value
locations. Plus, it's free and it only took a day to build, and it was fun :)

~~~
there
you should put some of that on the webpage. i had no idea what it was until
reading your explanation.

------
buro9
Finally.

I looked at Notifo a few times, but with no Android app I didn't see how it
would be useful to me so I put it back on a "check back later" list.

Now this exists I can start figuring out what it can do for me. Hope I get on
the beta.

------
mian2zi3
Umm, what is Notifo, and why would I want to beta test it?

~~~
joshfinnie
From their website:

    
    
        Notifo is a free and powerful way to receive super-fast notifications 
        of the things you care about, straight to your mobile phones and computers.[1]
    

[1] <http://notifo.com/>

~~~
vyrotek
Sounds a lot like Google Alerts except you can pick the sources and choose how
to receive the notifications. Is that accurate?

~~~
mikeyur
It's a push notification platform for anything you can build it into. Load up
your HN profile and there's a Notifo box to get notified when someone responds
to your comment. Apps they put together like Push.ly to notify you when
someone DMs/RTs/Mentions you on Twitter (note: they released this before
twitter added the functionality to their apps).

My friend uses it on a site for his sales/signup process, when a transaction
goes through he knows immediately.

One of the plugins I use the most is their Chrome to Notifo plugin for Google
Chrome. If I'm on a page I can hit the button and it will push the page URL to
my phone.

~~~
vyrotek
Interesting. Are sites such as <http://pusherapp.com> and other hosted
comet/websocket/push services basically their competitors?

~~~
PStamatiou
Same space, different offering. If you want _mobile_ push notifications, you
need a mobile app in the App Store/Android Market that can hook up to
APNS/C2DM, et cetera. Notifo does that.

------
thenayr
This is great news! Our startup <http://www.sescout.com> has been using notify
to alert users of changes in their search engine ranking positions for some
time now.

Truly a brilliant service. We will let our users know that you are accepting
beta testers for the Android version!

------
ashbrahma
How is this different from Urban Airship?

<http://urbanairship.com/>

~~~
PStamatiou
UA requires you to have your own mobile app. Notifo serves the rest of the
crowd that doesn't have their own mobile app. Just use our iPhone/Android
clients and use our API to send notifications.

------
seancron
Nice. I've been eagerly waiting for Notifo for Android.

Now I'm just waiting on the Linux client.

------
StavrosK
Whaat, I signed up for the beta on the site ages ago, when it first launched.
I demand to be included :(

